# Que diferencia existe entre c++ y visual basic?



## saiwor (Mar 18, 2009)

¿Que realiza el C++?
¿Que ventajas tiene C++?
¿Que desventajas tiene C++?
y
¿Que realiza el visual basic?
¿Que ventajas tiene visual basic?
¿Que desventajas tiene visual basic?

yo quiero hacer un programita para sacar mis presupuestos sobre componentes electronicos, quedria hacer algo asi: con su tabla de estadistica, con su base de datos, como para igresar datos, otros.

¿Que programador me recomiendan C++ o visual basic?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 20, 2009)

El Visual Basic es un entorno de programacion muy sencillo, te permite hacer de manera muy rapida cosas simples como interfaces con el usuario, y programas varios

En cambio el C es un programa mucho mas avanzado y complejo, ese ademas de hacer todo lo que hace el visual basic, te permite configurar cosas mas avanzadas de la computadora, como crear tus propias DLLs, mandar datos por algun puerto complejo como USB, o hacer librerias que te permiten hacer calculos mas avanzados

Usualmente los controles de un programa se desarrollan usando Visual Basic y las rutinas muy complejas se desarrollan usando Visual C


----------

